# Milwaukee Bucks vs. Indiana Pacers Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

<MARQUEE loop="-1" scrollamount="6" width="100%"><h2>*Milwaukee Bucks (27-42, 20-13 home) 
vs.
Indiana Pacers (35-34, 15-20 away)*</h2>*---March 28th, 2005---*









*Bradley Center
Milwaukee, Wisconsin*</MARQUEE>

*Last Meeting:*
*Milwaukee* 99, *Indiana* *116*
--Game Recap--
--Box Score-- 
<h2>Starting Lineups:</h2>





































*Maurice Williams Michael Redd Desmond Mason Joe Smith Dan Gadzuric*

*Key Reserves:*
*





















*​*
Toni Kukoc Zaza Pachulia Marcus Fizer *​
*Versus:​*





































*Anthony Johnson Reggie Miller Stephen Jackson Austin Croshere Dale Davis*

*Key Reserves:*






















*Fred Jones Scot Pollard James Jones*​


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Preview​


> MILWAUKEE (Ticker) -- After a dismal road trip, the Milwaukee Bucks attempt to snap a five-game losing streak Monday when they host the Indiana Pacers.
> 
> After winning consecutive games at home, the Bucks went winless on their West Coast swing, capped by a 94-89 loss to the Utah Jazz on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Complete Game Preview


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Bucks getting beat early....15-8 Pacers*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

LOL...nice defense to end the 1st...Fred Jones wide open for a 3....27-19 Pacers after the 1st quarter....


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

76-51 Pacers with 11:17 to play in the 4th.
Reggie leading the way for the Pacers with 22 points, while Redd is leading the Bucks with 14.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*this game is just ugly...Zaza almost got into with Scot Pollard..that would have been interesting!! We are down by 20 right down 20 with 4 mins to go.....I guess all this losing could make us winners in the draft lottery :biggrin: *


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *this game is just ugly...Zaza almost got into with Scot Pollard..that would have been interesting!! We are down by 20 right down 20 with 4 mins to go.....I guess all this losing could make us winners in the draft lottery :biggrin: *


Was it an elbow? That's how Pollard and Ben Wallace almost fought.

Assuming the Bucks get a good pick, would they consider taking Raymond Felton or Chris Paul because of Ford's condition?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Was it an elbow? That's how Pollard and Ben Wallace almost fought.
> 
> Assuming the Bucks get a good pick, would they consider taking Raymond Felton or Chris Paul because of Ford's condition?


*No, they just got wrapped up underneath the basket and started shoving each other.....about the draft pick, I think that if TJ can't come back, we are willing to let Mo Williams lead the team, and we would draft a big guy, maybe Fran Vasquez, Sean May, or even Marvin Williams 

Refer to the Bucks Offseason thread for more Bucks draft information!! 
Bucks Offseason Thread! *


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Bucks lose....90-76....game recap later tonight... :dead: *


----------

